# Why do post offices not sell envelopes?



## television (10 Jul 2008)

Can anyone explain to me why post offices do not sell envelopes. Was in apost office recently and asked for one and was looked at as if I had two heads, went to another and the same. I mean there has got to be something Irish about that one


----------



## ninsaga (10 Jul 2008)

why didn't you ask them?


----------



## television (10 Jul 2008)

ninsaga said:


> why didn't you ask them?


 
I did  and the woman just said, "no post offices dont sell envelopes". I said "what" your kidding me, and she just said no we never sell envelopes. I told her that I thought that was kind of strange but there was a queue behind me and so I let it go.


----------



## ubiquitous (10 Jul 2008)

television said:


> Can anyone explain to me why post offices do not sell envelopes. Was in apost office recently and asked for one and was looked at as if I had two heads, went to another and the same. I mean there has got to be something Irish about that one



...something Irish public service about it anyhow


----------



## thundercat (10 Jul 2008)

I'm not sure about now, but they definitely used to sell pre-paid envelopes, as in envelope with postage paid.


----------



## television (10 Jul 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> ...something Irish public service about it anyhow


 
Funny, but are post offices not run along private lines now, I mean by shop owners etc.


----------



## television (10 Jul 2008)

thundercat said:


> I'm not sure about now, but they definitely used to sell pre-paid envelopes, as in envelope with postage paid.


 
Yes one type of pre paid. Try looking for an a4 envelope though, or an ordinary letter envelope.


----------



## Graham_07 (10 Jul 2008)

Funny, I'd never think of the post office as a place to look for an envelope. I'd go to a stationers/ newsagents. I suppose it's no more an Irish thing than it is a French thing for tobacconists to sell stamps.


----------



## DeeFox (11 Jul 2008)

I agree that it is crazy.  I was recently in the GPO in Cork and needed a padded envelope and they advised me to go to Easons to get it as they "had a lovely selection".  I asked why they didn't sell them and, like the OP, the staff member looked at me strangely and said they had never stocked envelopes.  It seems like such an obvious thing that they should be selling - there must be a reason they aren't?!


----------



## television (11 Jul 2008)

Newsagents sell stamps in ireland. The royal mail sell envelopes, as does the postal system in australia, they even sell envelopes in Indian Post offices. If you are posting a letter in a post office would it not be logical for you to be able to buy an envelope there or perhaps a box for a parcel etc, seems logical to me. As far as your toacconist sells stamps fine, but it would be a bit Irish for a tobacconist not to sell matches would nt it?


----------



## rmelly (11 Jul 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Funny, I'd never think of the post office as a place to look for an envelope. I'd go to a stationers/ newsagents.


 
Or your employers stationery cupboard.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jul 2008)

television said:


> I did  and the woman just said, "no post offices dont sell envelopes".


The one around the corner from me does.


----------



## Ash 22 (11 Jul 2008)

Some of the post offices seem to have been downgraded which I think is a shame. Our local office, in a shop, you cannot get dog licences, send post by express etc., so we have to travel to the post office about four miles away to do these things.


----------



## television (11 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> The one around the corner from me does.


 
Try asking for any thing other than a standard postage paid envelope. You wont get it.


----------



## Deirdra (11 Jul 2008)

My local post office sells envelopes - DL size and A4.


----------



## television (11 Jul 2008)

Deirdra said:


> My local post office sells envelopes - DL size and A4.


 
Maybe there are some that sell a4 but the majority dont. And why dont they sell parcel boxes, padded envelopes etc?


----------



## boaber (11 Jul 2008)

television said:


> And why dont they sell parcel boxes, padded envelopes etc?



The post office in Frascati Shopping Centre, Blackrock sells these, as well as cardboard tubes


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jul 2008)

television said:


> Try asking for any thing other than a standard postage paid envelope. You wont get it.


No - they have a whole rack full of envelopes of all shapes and sizes. It's a _PO _only by the way - not a _PO _in a retail shop.


----------



## oldtimer (11 Jul 2008)

It is part of the official stock to sell stamped envelopes at post-0ffices. In fact they are good value - a goodsized stamped envelope costs 60 cents. Every post-office should have them.


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Jul 2008)

The GPO and some of the larger post offices have started selling all types of envelopes.  

The smaller post offices (probably franchised) don't appear to sell them or may do so on a what suits them basis.


----------



## casiopea (11 Jul 2008)

One of the things that struck me when I moved here was how the Post Office do a lot to remain relevant in this email age.  

As well as standard services the Post Offices sell all kinds of stationary, cards, sweets, travel accessories (samsomite wallets for water etc), stamps to print your address, books (similar to an airport selection), photo frames and provide digital  photo printing.  The thing I find most interesting is that in more remote parts of Switzerland the Post Office vans offer public transport - the idea being if the van has to drive up to some hut up the mountain they might as well make money and offer hikers lifts up.


----------



## television (11 Jul 2008)

sueellen said:


> The GPO and some of the larger post offices have started selling all types of envelopes.
> 
> The smaller post offices (probably franchised) don't appear to sell them or may do so on a what suits them basis.


 
About time, But seriously was in another 2 post offices today and neither sold anything but mid sized stamped envelopes.

That the GPO only started selling these things tell you something.


----------



## Ash 22 (11 Jul 2008)

Casiopea thats great.  Don't think hikers here will ever be so lucky!!!!


----------



## Brianne (11 Jul 2008)

casiopea said:


> One of the things that struck me when I moved here was how the Post Office do a lot to remain relevant in this email age.
> The thing I find most interesting is that in more remote parts of Switzerland the Post Office vans offer public transport - the idea being if the van has to drive up to some hut up the mountain they might as well make money and offer hikers lifts up.



Very good idea. I heard a very funny story recently about a fellow attending UCD in the late 60's who used to send his laundry home to his mother every Friday . He used to go to Bus Aras, the bus driver took the bag,Ma collected it and then back it came Sun night, washed and ironed, to Bus Aras.


----------

